# Minolta CD 50mm f2.8 enlarging lens



## fred aspen (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone have a spec sheet for the above lens or can accurately tell me what is the magnification range (usable range), i.e., 2X-20X, and the peak performance magnification, i.e., 11X. I have been told that this lens is designed for enlargements larger than 11X and is not suitable for smaller enlargements 8X or smaller.

I would really appreciate the help!

Thanks!

Fred

Edit: That should be "Minolta CE 50mm f2.8 enlarging lens" in the title.


----------

